
AWS CodeBuild Now Supports Building GitHub Pull Requests - marvinpinto
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/09/aws-codebuild-now-supports-building-github-pull-requests/
======
josegonzalez
I'm not the only one that cannot find documentation for this, am I?

------
marvinpinto
Unfortunately I don't think CodeBuild supports reporting build status through
the GitHub Status API just yet. I hope this is something they consider
implementing!

~~~
pooppooppoop
I was testing it out earlier and they report success or failure

~~~
marvinpinto
Neat! I ran a regular non-PR build and I was hoping to see it report that
status. Good to know!

------
wocram
Does this support any amount of build caching? If not, then at what scale does
this help anyone?

